
Microservice on-top of distributed filesystem for NASA data - tuned
https://medium.com/@lorenzogotuned/applying-some-good-open-source-savvy-hacking-4a32323c64a3#.wvan5s8ex
======
detaro
Misleading title, filesystems aren't mentioned outside the headline at all.

